# unable to play avi/xvid files in vista???



## mayneu (Dec 29, 2006)

very strange right? i dont know what happened, when i installed vista newly and tried watching avi/xvid files.... but to my surprise i am unable to watch them.... i even installed avi codec pack and tried. but no use.
i can hear the audio. but i cant see the video. it appears white screen in vlc player.... i never had a problem with vlc player before in media center as well as vista...
dont know why i am facing this strange problem this time in vista..... pls help me, i cant able to watch any of the video clips....pls....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 29, 2006)

^^
Have u installed ur gfx drivers??
Which mobo, gfx card u using???


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 29, 2006)

try installing the klite codecs and other codecs it should be fine


----------



## mayneu (Dec 29, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Have u installed ur gfx drivers??
> Which mobo, gfx card u using???


i am using ati x1400 graphics card. and i have installed the driver for it also. but it wasnt the problem before...
one more thing i noticed is, device driver for base system is not installed which is showing up in device manager... is that the cause for it??? vlc player just displays a white wash when i try to play avi/xvid files.... but i can able to hear the audio....
lately i found out that i can play these avi/xvid files in power dvd only and in nothing else .... no other player plays these files at present except power dvd....
any solution for this???


----------



## sariq (Dec 29, 2006)

install DivX codecs. even in windows Xp XviD and DivX files will play without video unless you have installed DivX codecs.


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 29, 2006)

codecs dude install klite codecs they include most of the pop divx n other codecs!!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 30, 2006)

I had heard that Divx and xVid is incompatible with Vista


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2006)

just install DivX 6.4, it works fine here


----------



## techtronic (Dec 30, 2006)

VLC is the best according to me
I have about 150 DivX/XviD Movies in AVI Format
All of them play in Windows Vista after installing VLC 0.8.4a


----------



## mayneu (Dec 30, 2006)

no use guys.. i installled divx codecs and tried playing xvid files..then also i can hear only audio cant see video.... what to do? any problem with my installation?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2006)

thats strange, even i got XVid files, but i just install the official DivX 6.4 codec, not any codec packs & it playes fine


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2006)

mayneu said:
			
		

> very strange right? i dont know what happened, when i installed vista newly and tried watching avi/xvid files.... ...
> dont know why i am facing this strange problem this time in vista..... pls help me, i cant able to watch any of the video clips....pls....



May I ask how you got your hands on this Vista? I thought the final version is yet to be released. Don't tell me you bought it !


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Dec 31, 2006)

visit www.divx.com for help of compatibility


----------



## mayneu (Jan 1, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> May I ask how you got your hands on this Vista? I thought the final version is yet to be released. Don't tell me you bought it !


its universal truth buddy.
u look like a cop, i got scared lookin at u. dont tell me u r from microsoft . r u?
do u think anyone using vista at present will be having a legal copy now??? long way to go before we lay our hands on that original copy....
just a common sense buddy.... i pity u r from mangalore....
__________


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, serves you right for stealing. Not that I did not know, I just wanted it to come from your mouth. I pity you are from Bangalore.


----------



## assasin (Jan 1, 2007)

I've installed klite codecs and divX vdos r playimg fine in WMP11.I'm using Vista RTM,what bout u guys,wat version of vista r u using?


----------



## mayneu (Jan 1, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Well, serves you right for stealing. Not that I did not know, I just wanted it to come from your mouth. I pity you are from Bangalore.


well, i am happy that u r fightin against piracy. but hold a min, i am not a pirate of all time. i have just downloaded it to give it a try.
actually i am having a legal copy of media centre edition on my laptop. since there was a much hype on vista, i thought of giving it a try.
once its released, i will rty to buy it if i find it useful.....nobody supports piracy man...especially people from south??? never. if that is the case, how can we support our engineers to develop such a great softwares???


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2007)

mayneu said:
			
		

> well, i am happy that u r fightin against piracy. but hold a min, i am not a pirate of all time. .......... never. if that is the case, how can we support our engineers to develop such a great softwares???



Accepted. However I do recommend that you wait till all the hiccoughs are over, at least till mid 2007. I have a licensed windows xp home edition, but thats almost a dead OS as I do 99% of my work on Open SuSE, now using 10.1. That 1% I do on my legal windows is using Nokia PC suite. Bluetooth Obex functions that are available in Linux not sufficient for me.


----------

